# Drain machines



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in the market to purchuse an small to mid size machine. I seen a General Wire Mini rotor XP Model # PX-P is this a good one to start out with?? Most of the call I been gettting is clogged tub drain or floor drain in a basement?? I just got to thinking of all the money I'm turing away! The line sizes I'm tring to stay in is 1 1/2 - 3" is there 1 machine that can do that range of pipes ??


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ridgid K-50.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is what I use and for what:
Spartan 81 Tub drains/Lav/Kitchen
Spartan 100 Kitchen to 3" (3" w/ the 100 not often)
Spartan 2001 Mainline 3" on up.

I got the 81 w/ 1/4" (drop head) in one drum and 5/16" (interchangeable heads) in another drum. I can switch out drum in no time and cable something esle, depending on situation.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

With the Ridgid K-50-8 you can clean anything from 3/4" through 3" as long as the 3" does not have roots. The K-50 is my all-time favorite machine.

Mark


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Here is what I use and for what:
> Spartan 81 Tub drains/Lav/Kitchen
> Spartan 100 Kitchen to 3" (3" w/ the 100 not often)
> Spartan 2001 Mainline 3" on up.
> ...


Back in the day when I did service work I had an apprentice get his right arm broken by a drum machine, and that was the last time I ever used one.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

OUCH!:blink:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Ridgid K-50.


:thumbup: wouldnt trade mine for anything!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*K-50*

If I'm veiwing the pic on there site. The drum is seperated?? Do I have to purchuse 3 different drums? All I have ever attempt to use is drum machines. Sorry to sound retarted here just never seen one work.(K-50)
How does it function? is it like a rodder or is it a snake that spins??

I only have used 3 machines
1. spartan 2001
2. ???? mini rental (open drum)
3. ??? it was a rental with open drum
I did have a hand crank one that had 25' cable on it got from blowes whrn I first started out! cleared 3 sink lines with that little guy. it got broke 2 weeks ago.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> If I'm veiwing the pic on there site. The drum is seperated?? Do I have to purchuse 3 different drums? All I have ever attempt to use is drum machines. Sorry to sound retarted here just never seen one work.(K-50)
> How does it function? is it like a rodder or is it a snake that spins??
> 
> I only have used 3 machines
> ...


Sectional machines are a different animal. It uses a separate "drum" if you choose to run small cable, but it is designed to run 5/8 cable, and that is what I use for most drains up to 3". The real difference with a sectional machine is the clutch, there is no danger of the inertia of the drum continuing to spin after you let off the switch, with a sectional machine when you release the clutch the cable stops, period. There is also the fact that open wind cable is generally more durable and kink resistant.

I won't use a drum machine, some people claim they are cleaner to use than sectional machines, but I don't buy that argument and I have used both, drain rodding is usually a messy no matter what machine you use.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

3K, did you get my PM?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Sectional machines are a different animal. It uses a separate "drum" if you choose to run small cable, but it is designed to run 5/8 cable, and that is what I use for most drains up to 3". The real difference with a sectional machine is the clutch, there is no danger of the inertia of the drum continuing to spin after you let off the switch, with a sectional machine when you release the clutch the cable stops, period. There is also the fact that open wind cable is generally more durable and kink resistant.
> 
> I won't use a drum machine, some people claim they are cleaner to use than sectional machines, but I don't buy that argument and I have used both, drain rodding is usually a messy no matter what machine you use.


I am right there with you. I use a K-60 for most jobs. I have a K-380 drum machine with 5/8" cable that I use for floor drains and kitchen lines (drum to keep it less messy), but lately I hate it and I am thinking to sell it and just buy some 5/8" cable for the k-60 and do everything with the K-60 except for little stuff I'll use a top snake.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

3 Kings Plumbing said:


> Sorry to sound retarted here just never seen one work.(K-50)
> How does it function? is it like a rodder or is it a snake that spins??


The cable for a K-50 comes in sections. (hence: sectional.) You clip the sections together, use a tool to take them back apart. The machine locks onto the cable when you push down the handle and spins it. You lift the handle and pull the cable through until you reach the end and then add another section of cable. 

You can get a drum for small cable with the K-50, but it's mostly for sectional cable. It does not self-feed. This machine turns slower than the K-60, or about the speed of a large drum machine.

I just bought a General Super Vee for tubs and basins, and sometimes kitchen sinks, and will use the K-60 for everything else. The K-60 is supposed to clean from 1-1/4" to 4" or up to 6" with an optional innercore cable from another source. The Super Vee I got self-feeds and came with 1/4" and 3/8" cable.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*In 4 DAYS!*

In 4 days I will have bought my first drain machine. 

I finially broke down and bought a general wire root 66 with every attachment that is avalible for it. $2000.00 I clear 3/4-4" drains now. I hope it comes with instruction manual.. :whistling2:


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

spartans are too loud & hard on customers floors, scratching & stuff


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

the rigid k-375 is quiet & reliable w/cart


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Finally My Root 66 has arrived and I went and picked it up. It came with 7/8 line 5/8 line and a 5/16 line in a little drum it came with some cutters and retreivers. I got my first sewer job Monday can't hardly wait!!!!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

3KP said:


> I'm in the market to purchuse an small to mid size machine. I seen a General Wire Mini rotor XP Model # PX-P is this a good one to start out with?? Most of the call I been gettting is clogged tub drain or floor drain in a basement?? I just got to thinking of all the money I'm turing away! The line sizes I'm tring to stay in is 1 1/2 - 3" is there 1 machine that can do that range of pipes ??


Our shop uses Generals, I'm the grunt that services all of them. The metal drum adds weight compared to a Ridgid. The power feed feels beefier though. However, compared to a Gorlitz or Spartan feed, they're more closed off, so debris can collect around the bearings and seize them up. Also, don't bear down to hard with the feed knob, that can damage bearings and cables further. A stopped but serviceable bearing can get ground through with the cable, the cable and be flattened and won't feed properly.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

K-50 by Rigid is my favorite too. Mine was stolen at a parts house and now I have to use a Gorlitz until the econmy picks up again. Rigid are expensive but worth it. Good Luck with your new machine.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Gorlitz is by far my favorite.from thier smaller machines to the mainline machines, I love gorlitz machines.I also have 2 ridgid k400 machines.one I impulse purchased for 500 at hd because at the moment I needed a machine quick on the spot, the other I impulse bought at a pawn shop for $190 !! Would I have elected to buy these k400 if I had a fat bank account? Probably not and would have bought gorlitz or mytana m80's.but I have say, I run these k400's pretty hard and have payed themselves off a thousand times over, and I haven't had any issues with them yet.they are pretty decent for economy machines.infact I think ther are meant to be d.i.y. machines, and have a weak motor, but they are workhorses. I'm dying to try the k-50.I've never used sectionals before and am intrigued by the "safer operation" everyone raves about.if its less dangerous for me, I'm down to try it.I've used spartans and hate those machines.they are loud and just don't feel right.gorlitz > mytana > ridgid In My opinion.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The k 50 is a great machine. And the k 60 too. It's great for 7/8 cable on a roof. K 50 is great cuz it's so small but strong


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the gorlitz machines. I have the Mytana M81 and M61, both are solid machines. I wish the M61 turned faster, it does not run a 2" trap very well. 

I have a Rigid K40 and it turns to slow also, it's a new machine. I'm going to take it to my electric motor guy and see what he can do with it.

I have a couple of 3/8 Marcos I've had a hard time getting cables for. JerryMac and SewerRat helped me with that.

I have a Marco sewer machine, I like it but it only has a 75' foot cable and you have to change the bails and no power feed. 

I have a general sink machine on order. I'll see how it does. 

I'm not a big fan of the close drum machines.


----------



## Atomic Bearcat (Aug 9, 2013)

I've used Rigid K-50/K-60 machines exclusively for anything in the house drain. Rigid K-40 sink machine for most everything else. Rigid 6' drop-head closet auger for toilets.

I sound like a dang commercial.....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I love my k-50 and the k1500 for the big stuff. I'd like to give k-60 try because the 1500 is bigger than I've ever really needed. Never liked a drum machine. I however prefer the general closet auger w/ drop head and extendable.


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

We have 2 k400s. One with 3/8 cable the other with 1/2. Work well enough for the occasional snake out. Use the 1/2 cable on 4" mains. Agree with earlier post about weak motor but we make do


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I love my k-50 and the k1500 for the big stuff. I'd like to give k-60 try because the 1500 is bigger than I've ever really needed. Never liked a drum machine. I however prefer the general closet auger w/ drop head and extendable.


 
Have you tried the new style Ridgid K-6 with the drop head? I love it. I just feels great, much better than the general imo.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> Have you tried the new style Ridgid K-6 with the drop head? I love it. I just feels great, much better than the general imo.


I have not. My general hasn't had any issues and its what the supply houses carry.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*You should give the TROJAN stainless steel closet augers a try
they come in 3' & 6' with either drop head or open hook ends :thumbup:
they do not rust or react to drain acids 
*


----------

